

Wedbush: Wall Street Sees Opportunity in Bitcoin's Volatility - kolev
http://www.coindesk.com/wedbush-wall-street-sees-opportunity-bitcoins-volatility/

======
kolev
These self-serving statements are totally ridiculous! How can Wall Street be
interested in something with ridiculous liquidity!

